# No salt added canned salmon?



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know of any canned salmon (for people) that does not have salt added? I shop at Walmart and commissary and haven't seen any.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The only one that I have found is sold at Trader Joes!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't find any. Wish I could.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

This one says "no salt added". Crown Prince Natural Alaskan Pink Salmon, No Salt Added, 7.5-Ounce Cans (Pack of 12):Amazon:Grocery & Gourmet Food as does this one Wild Sockeye Salmon No Salt Added 5.65 oz Can:Amazon:Health & Personal Care


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Does it have to be salmon? I feed sardines which I think have a higher amount of O3s and am able to find no salt added, packed in water. Only for the spoiled kitties!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i too prefer sardines or anchovies or herring for its omega 3s......and as long as it's packed in oil or water..i don't see the harm...

although if you could find fresh frozen sardines, herring or anchovies....cheaper than buying fresh from the fish counter..that would be awesome.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just so everyone realizes the Op is looking for them not for the dogs!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No, I think they are looking for canned salmon packed for people instead of canned salmon dog food.. they are probably going to still give it to the dogs or wouldn't post in the kibble/canned section!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Yes, I am looking for the dog. He hasn't had anchovies or sardines yet. Is it ok to give them those right from can? I usually give salmon or tuna although he much prefers the salmon. I just hadn't seen any without any added salt.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

ann g said:


> Yes, I am looking for the dog. He hasn't had anchovies or sardines yet. Is it ok to give them those right from can? I usually give salmon or tuna although he much prefers the salmon. I just hadn't seen any without any added salt.


Make sure you're looking at sodium _per serving_ as opposed to total amount of sodium. I use the larger cans of salmon for Zio & he only gets 1/2 a can at a feeding.

Also, if you feel there is too much salt in it you can always give it a bit of a soak in water to draw out some of the salt. 

I get the large tins of salmon from Sam's club & give him the skin & bones as well as the flesh. He really enjoys it. :smile:


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I am just wondering, does the amount of salt in a 7 1/2 oz can of salmon going to really matter? I give Sheba 1 of these in two meals.
I was just at Trader Joe's and they do have cans of salmon/tuna without salt added, but there is still sodium in it (I guess it's natural?) Also it is skinless/boneless.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd feed mackerel or sardines over salmon, and salmon over tuna. Make sure you get the kind packed in water, not oil. Yes it's fine to feed as is.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I'd feed mackerel or sardines over salmon, and salmon over tuna. Make sure you get the kind packed in water, not oil. Yes it's fine to feed as is.


I actually feed sardines, salmon and tuna all packed in water. Haven't tried mackerel yet though. I feed the fish once a week. I purchased some Unscented Sardine-Anchovy Oil for Dogs or Cats from Amazon.com and give her this on most of her meals.


----------

